# Happy birthday to my big girl, Nemo!



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

I made a mini birthday hat for her and I'm going to get her some treats tomorrow. Her favorite treat is waxworms. They are like candy to her and need to be fed once. She is now two years old...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Owww... You're making me want Leopards again! > If I can't ge a dog, I want a reptile. I'm still deciding between 3 reptiles. >.< 2 eat insects, 1 eats small mammals. I LOVE the hat! And she's so cute!


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Owww... You're making me want Leopards again! > If I can't ge a dog, I want a reptile. I'm still deciding between 3 reptiles. >.< 2 eat insects, 1 eats small mammals. I LOVE the hat! And she's so cute!



Thannnkkk yooouu!  I read that they can live up to 15 or more years with proper care! 



I would recommend you to get a leopard gecko! They are very easy to take care! They are not really demanding pets but I take her care very serious. 

Or I would suggest bearded dragon! they eat veggie and insects and sometimes mammals like pinkies. 


My girl, Nemo is potty trained! She will go poop on the piece of towel which is in the corner. It makes easier for me to clean! She is wary of people's scent. She knows my scent because I had her for two years now and she'd bite if she does not recognize the scent. I just stick my hand in her tank and let her walk to my hand and lick my skin. So I'd know that she has given me permission to pick her and hold her.  She usually eat superworms and crickets. She's very smart and also hardy pet.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They sound like great companions! I can't stand the bugs, though. :\ But I will if I have to. Potty trained?  That's awesome! Can't believe that old happen. I'll think about it, they really are awesome.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Omg such a cute leopard Gecko! to Cute! Happy birth day Nemo!


----------



## ccam7591 (Aug 5, 2012)

I LOVE the hat! So cute!!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww she is so cute!


----------

